# Hi Everyone!



## wifey2006 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey all  About about myself
I've been married now for 13 years and together 27- I'am 44 and husband is 45- 2 awesome adults kids now 25 & 23. We met young and had our daughter 1 year into our relationship and then our son 2.5 years later. We've had our ups and down which all relationships have. 

Until recently I noticed he changed his password on his facebook, I said to myself ok whatever, he's probaly scared I go post something on his status which I've done in the past as well as him..But then realized as I check his email because we get some bills on his email that he's getting a bunch of messages from guys that I have no clue who they are, so I just clicked on it and it actually took me to his messenger and was totally shock on what I saw, videos of naked girls/ some girls going at it/ couple having sexual intercourse/ naked girls.. and also noticed he would send them to other guys and I even saw he would send a girl some of the videos. 

I'am I overreacting?? is this normal ? Because I was totally hurt/confuse/ and felt I wasn't good enough or pretty enough, or skinny..I;am a little over weight... I even started this year to execise and to lose this weight for my new year resolution and I';ve been on week 4 and totally feel amazing and then see this  But sending sexual videos to another girl hurt me alot- I don't know what to think anymore. Could it be because we've been together since we are 16 and 18.. and maybe he's feeling the urge to explore. I'am at losted and confuse and pretty hurt.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome. Unfortunately, that's common in some marriages/relationships and while I'm not condoning it, but there may possibly be something lacking in the marriage he's trying to make up for. I'm no expert by any means, but you should try talking to him about it. Airing out any issues we have is always better than trying to keep them in check. That can only lead to further problems.


----------



## Rlc307 (Jan 14, 2018)

I can understand your pain. I would calmly confront him about what you came across. That is normal for some couples and not for others. I'm not entirely sure why he would be sending those types of videos to others though. On the other hand I'm glad you didn't find pics and videos of himself being sent.
Is this the first time that you've ever found something like this? Do you have a happy sex life?


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello. I understand you so much. I have a similar situation


----------

